# MacBookair et ventilateur bruyant : help !



## xunk (1 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, J'ai acheté un MacBookAir, qui est formidable. Seul bémol : le ventilo est constamment en marche et donc la machine est très bruyante... Cela ne faisait pas cela quand j'ai acheté l'ordinateur, j'ai l'impression que le pb est survenu après une remise à jour... Qui peut m'aider ? Merci mille fois ! Nicolas


----------



## pim (2 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Ouvre le Moniteur d'activité, constate les opérations en cours ; il y a peut être une application qui bloque régulièrement - elle apparaît alors en rouge, et en général, elle occupe 100 % d'un cur.

Astuce : fait le choix d'afficher les "Opérations en cours", et fait un tri décroissant sur "% proc." pour mieux voir.

En temps normal, si tu n'as (comme moi tout de suite) que Safari, Mail et le Moniteur d'activité d'ouverts, aucune application ne devrait dépasser les 3 % d'utilisation d'un cur (pour comparaison, je suis avec un MacBook Air 1,6 GHz, disque dur de 80 Go). Dans ces conditions, aucun risque de chauffe !

Dans les premiers jours d'utilisation, j'ai eut des subits "coups de chaud", les applications en cause étaient pmTool, ATSServer, mds et mdworker. Ces applications sont en jeu pour synchroniser des éléments avec .Mac et pour indexer le contenu du disque dur. C'est normal de beaucoup voir ces applications dans Moniteur d'activité les premiers jours, et quand elles font leur boulot, ça peut parfois chauffer - au deux sens du terme  ! Patience, ça m'a fait ça trois ou quatre fois au début, et maintenant ça s'est calmé !

Quant à Time Machine, si tu l'utilise, il requiert de la puissance lors des phases de démarrage et de clôture, et sature le disque dur dans les phases de transfert des données. Donc, une fois par heure, la charge de la machine va nettement augmenter... Je ne sais pas si c'est au point d'en devenir gênant, car pour l'instant chez moi avec Time Machine j'ai désactivé la sauvegarde automatique, je suis sur "Copies de sauvegarde", que je lance moi-même à des moments creux - et là cela ne pose pas de problème.

Dernière chose : ne sature pas ton disque de données. Il doit rester en permanence au moins 10 Go de libre - certains disent même qu'il ne faut remplir un disque qu'au 2/3 ou ou 3/4 au maximum, pour conserver de bonnes performances ! En effet, d'une part, Mac OS X a besoin de place sur le disque pour stocker des fichiers temporaires, comme du Swap ou l'image de la RAM, et d'autre part, les données ajoutées à la fin du disque sont plus longues à aller chercher, car la tête de lecture doit aller loin.

Voici quelques programmes pour faire le tri dans tes données : GrandPerspective pour localiser les fichiers qui occupent de la place, Monolingual pour te débarrasser des langues inutiles. Tu peux aussi effacer les pilotes d'imprimante (dans /Library/Printer) dont tu ne te sert pas. Prudence néanmoins dans ces manipulations, toujours réfléchir avant d'agir, demander conseil en cas de doute.

Maintenant, si tu utilise des applications très gourmandes, c'est peut être normal que le MacBook Air chauffe... C'est sans doute le signe qu'un MacBook Pro de 15", quasiment au même prix, mais presque deux fois plus puissant, t'aurait mieux convenu. Si tu as ton MacBook Air depuis moins de 15 jours, envisage de le renvoyer à Apple !


----------



## irma333 (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je continue à la suite, j'ai mon MBA depuis bientôt 6 mois et depuis peu il commence à chauffer très régulièrement et pendant longtemps (2-3h), ce qui pose un réel problème quand je suis sur la batterie. 

J'ai été sur le moniteur d'activité, et même si il n'y a pas d'application dépassant les 3%, il y a énormément de petites applications donc je ne connais pas la provenance, et surtout google chrome a l'air de prendre pas mal de jus mais je l'ai toujours utilisé sans soucis.

J'ai fait une capture d'écran d'une infime partie d'entre elles, si il y a un ménage à faire, pourriez-vous m'indiquer lequel?

Merci beaucoup


----------

